# Nissan NEWB, b13 tranny flush/change



## ATS*Mark (Mar 20, 2007)

hey guys i have a 1.6 sentra se sedan that is my daily beater. great car and runs perfect. i want to change the atf and what not . but i am not familiar with automatic transmissions at all . what type of atf does it take? can i flush it myself or can i just change whats in the case? where is the filter and should i change that as well??? here is a pic of my civic , and the sentra just for fun . thanks alot!

the race car









the daily


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

The transaxle has a metal screen that does not need to be replaced, unlike the filters in many other transaxles. You simply remove the drain plug and drain as much of the transmission fluid as you can, put the plug back in, and replace through the transaxle dipstick hole with new Dexron III ATF. I use Valvoline Maxlife ATF (not the stop leak stuff), but everybody has a favorite. Note that this procedure only gets about half of the old fluid out, so you may want to do it again after a bit of driving to replace most of the fluid if it hasn't been changed for a long time. Also note that the force of the fluid draining out sort of back-flushes the metal screen, which apparently Nissan thinks is good enough that a replaceable filter is not required.


----------



## ATS*Mark (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks alot . about how many quarts does it take when you drain and refill?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

No problem!
As I recall I usually get about 5 quarts out when I drain mine. Just pour the old stuff into an empty jug, i.e. wiper fluid jug, and put the same amount of new stuff back in. You're better off to put a bit less in and get it just right later once the trans is up to temp (you know how to check the level properly right?). Overfilling can cause frothing and damage, so this should be avoided.


----------



## ATS*Mark (Mar 20, 2007)

ya if i remember right , drive it around to get the tranny hot , then go through all the gears ending in park then check the hot level right?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, just drive it at least 10 miles or so, and check it with the engine idling.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can use Dex III, but Nissan recommends Nissan ATF Type "D," which is actually the first formula of Dexron and is said to be better at preventing valve stick in the valve bodies. It's a little pricey at $6/qt.


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> You can use Dex III, but Nissan recommends Nissan ATF Type "D," which is actually the first formula of Dexron and is said to be better at preventing valve stick in the valve bodies. It's a little pricey at $6/qt.


I don't believe this is true. Nissanmatic D is Dexron III, I've asked the Nissan dealership about this. Back when the car was made, you could use Dexron II or the Nissan version of the time. Dexron III is the new, better standard for the fluid. In fact you may get additional benefits from a high-mileage Dexron III ATF like Valvoline Maxlife, since it's formulated for transaxles that are starting to show signs of their age.


----------



## ATS*Mark (Mar 20, 2007)

hey mrgoose check your pms


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Now that I look back at my last post, I'm not sure what exactly I was trying to say. I guess I responded sleepily first thing in the morning, and misread the post I was responding to. Looking at it now, it seems perfectly reasonable, and I don't know what I was disagreeing with. Sorry about that.

Though, to be fair, you probably didn't need to make an asinine comment about premenstrual syndrome. It's not like I said anything offensive or disrespectful to warrant your response.


----------



## ATS*Mark (Mar 20, 2007)

that wasnt towards me was it?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Wait, did I misinterpret the meaning of "pms"?


----------



## ATS*Mark (Mar 20, 2007)

yes!! i sent you a private message lol


----------



## ATS*Mark (Mar 20, 2007)

hahahah i just reread mine my bad


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL, nice. I totally thought "hey mrgoose check your pms" was a dig. Sorry for being so dense.

I'm not sure why the private message function didn't work. I didn't seem to get anything. I'll check again.


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, I got your pm now. Sent you a long-ish response.


----------

